# Halti Lead Opinions



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I dislike that type halter- it's more work of course to train him not to pull, but it's better for him to get the training attention and also better for his neck to not have his head controlled in this way, I read an article recently but of course cannot find it right now (but did find this one- pretty good anti-halter article-https://suzanneclothier.com/article/problem-head-halters/) the gist of the one I read lately was that the neck was harmed by the head halter. Maybe someone else read it too and is better about remembering the author. 
Anyway- I just don't like halti head halters. Putting the work in is better for the dog, and for his relationship with you.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Like all training tools, it has advantages and disadvantages. And, like with all training tools, there's a right way and a wrong way to use it. You don't sound comfortable using a Halti and I see nothing wrong with feeling that way, just as I see nothing wrong with the lady you talked to who is comfortable using it. There are plenty of ways to work on your dog's jumping and pulling. I'd recommend using one that you're comfortable with.


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

We use an Easy-Walk harness with good results. https://www.chewy.com/petsafe-easy-walk-dog-harness/dp/48917


----------



## jimgl (Jul 25, 2015)

I use a front hook harness to reduce the pulling on walks. After trying many versions, I like the Blue-9 Balance harness the best. It is fully adjustable and does not chafe.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

drew510 said:


> We use an Easy-Walk harness with good results. https://www.chewy.com/petsafe-easy-walk-dog-harness/dp/48917


We use an Easy-Walk harness too and it works well.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We used the Gentle Leader head collar on Max for a few years. He is a very large Golden, but the GL helped us keep him under control on walks. He has not needed it for a few years now. Our 2 year old Rocky uses the Easy Walk harness with good results.


----------

